# Toilet planter.



## IKE (Jul 8, 2017)

Mama and I went out driving around yesterday evening after supper through a older neighborhood and one house actually had a toilet being used as a planter sitting by the front door.

Being straight faced I jokingly told her that I thought it was cute and that I'd go to the dump today and bring a couple home for her to plant flowers in by the front porch.

She never said a word but instead just gave me the look that through the years I've grown all too familiar with that says,........"Are You Friggin' Nuts ?" 

Would you use a toilet as a planter ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't be silly, why waste a perfectly good toilet!







on the other hand.


----------



## IKE (Jul 8, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't be silly, why waste a perfectly good toilet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using a toilet as a BBQ grill I'd be concerned that the steaks would end up tasting like.......oh, never mind.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 8, 2017)

Probably not. But when I had a house and a greenhouse I had plants in everything possible.  Even my mother would question why did I have to have 40 pots or containers of different ferns.  I love ferns and still keep several on the patio and on the front porch. Wish I had room for more varieties like I used to have.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 8, 2017)

Some use a gas grill!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2017)

Your wife is a saint Ike.   I'd pass on the toilet and maybe go with the bathtub.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2017)

Might as well get fancy, although I feel a little flushed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2017)

Here's an _egg_cellent idea!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Jul 8, 2017)

RadishRose said:


>



Now  that looks just useful!


----------



## Manatee (Jul 12, 2017)

Y'all ain't got no couth.


----------



## AnnaM (Oct 10, 2017)

I have seen many people using an old toilet as a planter. It is a creative, but it looks awkward to many. After all, it is a toilet. Many think like this. But you can flush out such thought by a simple tip. Apply some paint on it. Hence reuse the old toilets which the toilet repair service providers knockoff.
Just look at this picture.







The colored glass pieces put an end to the awkwardness. Isn’t it creative? Show this to your mama… she will definitely like this. 

There are many more things that you can create using the old toilet.
*-Birdbath*
Fill the bowl with water. That will be perfect for the birds to bathe. Remember to change the water regularly.

*-Garden chair*
Place a waterproof cushion on the toilet, your garden chair is ready.

*-Waterfall*
Place the toilet in the middle of the pond and pump water from the bowl to the pond.

*-Storage*
Keep the toilet in the garage or shed as a storage space. You can store cleaning products or garden supplies inside it.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2017)

I planted our planter on a very hot day. I really got flushed.....


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 11, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Your wife is a saint Ike.   I'd pass on the toilet and maybe go with the bathtub.



My significant other and I did that. The tub we used (and that one, too, no doubt) took a ton of soil to fill. (I was being rhetorical, but it was a _lot_ of soil.) So much that I wondered if we should plant trees in it instead of flowers. She chose gladiolas and a mum. Coincidentally, our tub was that color, too - aqua, I guess - but it didn't have feet. She had me pour a bit of cement to put it on, and she set old pink tiles in the cement. I didn't mind the tub at all, but I hated those tiles. lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2017)

Better to use a toilet as a planter than a planter as a toilet.

... trust me ...


----------

